# Took the Fellas Fishing



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

We went out to the beach ready to relax without many expectations from fishing. Fished Santa Rosa Beach from 1230hrs to 1830hrs. Caught a few hardheads, a lady fish, five baby sharks; threshers, black nose and spinners, a couple small whiting and a Pomp. The pomp was a welcome surprise for not expecting much. 
The water and weather made for a fine day at the beach. Sand fleas were sparse. Caught on cut squid and shrimp. The yellow floats caught more than the orange. Go give it a shot! Tight lines PFF!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

You’re welcome, of course. Try to fish during low tide to avoid the remaining June grass. In the late afternoon when the tide began rising the lines were coated in the slimy mess. Work through it though. The fish are there.


----------

